# looking for some new water



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I fish West Bay a fair amount and I after looking at some maps I think I'd like to go see what Rollover Pass offers. With the temps where they are and the access to deeper reefs not really suitable for wade fishing I figured I'd try some accessible guts or passes. I'm looking for any info on Rollover. I've never been down that way but have fished east bay a decent amount by boat. Is it wadable on the bay side or is it thigh high mud? Not asking for anyone spots just some general info on the area.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Wading the bay side produces mostly flounder with occasional redfish with the right tide movement. Wading the surf is very popular this time of year, success also depending on tide and surf conditions. Surf near the cut can be very dangerous. Thanks to God no one has lost their life so far this year. On really good days, the trout can be caught without getting wet, from the wall which is great for family fishing.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Did some wade fishing Bay side a couple months back.. only Flounder to show for it. Would like to go back and check it out though. We walked out a hundred yards or more from the bank and the water hardly ever got passed our knees! Stayed to the right of that channel (if your looking from surf - bayside) and fished it. Good luck


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! We fished the pass yesterday and got pushed out by sharks(or a shark) would not leave us alone. Decided the fish that where there he could have for that day!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I long time ago I tried to wade the bay side on the West side of the pass and will never try it again. Sunk up to my waist in mud and shell cut me all up. I usually fish rollover in the fall and usually catch a lot of flounder. Trout fishing is descent during the spring/summer from the walls and wading the surf. I fish east bay alot, mostly wading. Shoot me a PM if you want a little more info. I'd like to learn a few spots in west bay.


----------

